# Позвоночник



## Novak (13 Дек 2007)

Что делать и чем лечить размягчение межпозвонковых хрящей? Моя тетка месяц пролежала в больнице и кроме корсета ей больше ничего не предлагают?


----------



## Ell (13 Дек 2007)

А диагноз-то какой?


----------



## Helen (13 Дек 2007)

Novak написал(а):


> Что делать и чем лечить размягчение межпозвонковых хрящей? Моя тетка месяц пролежала в больнице и кроме корсета ей больше ничего не предлагают?



Да и жалобы (а также результаты обследования) узнать не мешало бы....


----------



## abelar (13 Дек 2007)

А "размягчение хрящей" у Вас или У тетки?
Кстати, у меня в Киеве - дядька!:p
И бузина в огороде


----------

